# How Much Space is Needed For Festool KS60 Mitre Saw Station



## Neocleous (31 Dec 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I am building a mitre saw station for my KS60 and I was wondering if anyone knows how much width the saw needs to operate unimpeded. By that I mean bevel in each direction and full range of motion.

In my design I have allowed 755mm so the saw can be level with the bench top but I am trying to get the benefit of hindsight from someone who has built something similar. 

Thanks


----------

